# Driving Bliss - Stelvio Pass and more - My solo adventure through the Alps



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Beautiful pictures. :bow:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow, Daniel, what a great drive. Sweet pics, man.

The pics of Nice brought back memories. We had a good time there. 

Thanks for sharing. See you when your car gets here. :thumbup:


----------



## snowfreak323 (Apr 30, 2008)

Accel Junky said:


> I'm debating on my masters right now. I know I can bring home more bacon with it but I'm not sure I'm ready to give up on the dream to become a race driver


You get the masters then you get the M  (Which M is up to you, I am partial to the M5)


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

OMG. thank you thank you thank you......


----------



## willysully (Apr 10, 2008)

Kudos my friend for a truely epic journey and a great bit of photojournalism! Do you mind me asking three questions ,including the prievous one? How much yere your lodging expenses? Any nice looking women?


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

Great write up and photo log Daniel, thanks for sharing.

I would echo your sentiments on making the trip solo. I put my last ED together very quickly and had to go solo as well. Definitely do-able, but not ideal. I'm 'dragging' my brother along this time (kicking and screaming, lol).

Also thanks for the input and efforts on the swiss vignette... :thumbup:


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> KICK BUTT lenses... (other than the kit, har har). The kit actually took great shots, good on ya!
> 
> I have a Canon 35mm F1.4L and a Canon 24-105 F4L, and brought 'em both.


Nice lenses as well! Yeah, the kit lens wasn't ideal but I needed to borrow something wide angle for the scenery.



adrian's bmw said:


> Wow, Daniel, what a great drive. Sweet pics, man.
> 
> The pics of Nice brought back memories. We had a good time there.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. See you when your car gets here. :thumbup:


Thanks! I can't wait until the car gets here. I've been tracking it, but let me know the second it shows up. I can hardly contain my excitement 



willysully said:


> Kudos my friend for a truely epic journey and a great bit of photojournalism! Do you mind me asking three questions ,including the prievous one? How much yere your lodging expenses? Any nice looking women?


Lodging expenses, if I ball park, were around $600 for 5 nights total. I researched hotels that were a bargain but had good reviews. The only one that I went blind on was the first one in Munich and it turned out to be a mistake.

Tons of good looking women in Nice. Most with their significant others, but some packs of girls on their own. I don't think I am chic enough to grab their attention though 



E90 Enthusiast said:


> Great write up and photo log Daniel, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I would echo your sentiments on making the trip solo. I put my last ED together very quickly and had to go solo as well. Definitely do-able, but not ideal. I'm 'dragging' my brother along this time (kicking and screaming, lol).
> 
> Also thanks for the input and efforts on the swiss vignette... :thumbup:


Yep, if I do this again, I'm going to start a lot earlier so that I can ensure that I'll get a travel partner.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

WOW...once again, the bar is raised for great reports AND pictures!!! Well done and it looks like you had a great time....you had one lake shot where the water looked really low....had there been no snow lately or were they have some sort of drought???

Congrats on the report and the trip!!!

Cheers,


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

It's been said a lot but I'll say it as well: Fantastic writeup and pics! 

Stelvio and S. Bernardino are both at the top of the list for me but we were there about a month too early when we did our ED this year....next time for sure! 

Beautiful car (love the rims too) and a beautiful trip. Well done!


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks!

mwagner1 - No idea on the drought deal, but I can see what you are referring to with the exposed banks.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm a little late joining the party but definitely some amazing pics and a great write up. :thumbup: So how do you like the 19's. I have the same car with the 18's. I debated on the 19's this time around. Do you have more pics of it somewhere?


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

Snareman said:


> I'm a little late joining the party but definitely some amazing pics and a great write up. :thumbup: So how do you like the 19's. I have the same car with the 18's. I debated on the 19's this time around. Do you have more pics of it somewhere?


Thanks! :bigpimp:

The 19's were great. No problem at all. I don't have them any more though (CCW classics now). The 19's had much better resale than the 18's (not many people with 19's at the time, but plenty with 18's to sell), that helped me afford the CCWs. I'd say that was part of my thinking.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah, I too am a little late...I think I was on vacation myself back when originally posted. Glad the thread was resurrected though! I enjoyed your pics. and write-up, esp. since it was your solo adventure (always more difficult to get shots and be inspired). Looks like you had a great time man. Congrats!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Accel Junky said:


> Thanks! :bigpimp:
> 
> The 19's were great. No problem at all. I don't have them any more though (CCW classics now). The 19's had much better resale than the 18's (not many people with 19's at the time, but plenty with 18's to sell), that helped me afford the CCWs. I'd say that was part of my thinking.


What made you get rid of the 19's?


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Nice pics.*

I need to take personal photography lessons from you.


----------



## Indigo2010 (Jan 18, 2009)

Truly amazing car porn (stealing from chef-author Anthony Bourdain and his comment about food pictures in magazines)! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Excellent photo tips. While it is nice to have company for the evening meals there is some advantage to being able to stop when and where you want to for those photo ops without having to impose on passengers.


----------

